# Retirement in Canada



## Walrusontour (Feb 25, 2011)

In 18 months I will be retiring after 33 years of commissioned service in the UK Armed Forces (age 56) and I am starting to think about emigrating to Canada. I have received conflicting information from both people I work with (Canadians) and from other web sites. Essentially, I will be looking to buy a house for cash, have an annual income of approx 50,000 Dollars (Canadian) and some money in the bank. Educationally I am educated to degree level whilst my wife works in the NHS as a phlebotomist. The websites that offer a "take the immigration test and see if you qualify" don't seem to cater for someone in my position. Does anyone have personal experience or practical advice. I should probably say that the destination would be Nova Scotia.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Canada no longer has an immigration category for retirees. There are several articles on the web that would be of interest to you. Here are a couple that I found quickly:

David Aujla, Canada Immigration Lawyer, Vancouver BC Office & Victoria B.C. Office

http://www.shelteroffshore.com/index.php/living/more/canada_immigration_information_for_retirees

How To Retire In Canada | Made Manual


----------



## Walrusontour (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the steer, I'll check out those websites.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Walrusontour said:


> Thanks for the steer, I'll check out those websites.


Here's another that looks useful:

Retiring to Canada - Options


----------



## Walrusontour (Feb 25, 2011)

MarylandNed.I'm indebted to you sir! Perhaps I shoud expand - I am not at all advers to working once I get to Canada - either for someone else, or perhaps for myself running a B and B or something similar. Regards WoT


----------



## Walrusontour (Feb 25, 2011)

MarylandNed.I'm indebted to you sir! Perhaps I shoud expand - I am not at all adverse to working once I get to Canada - either for someone else, or perhaps for myself running a B and B or something similar. Regards WoT.


----------

